# Olivia



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Me & Olivia

























She's *still* got porphyrin around her nose & eyes and still sneezes once in a while. What's that sound like to you guys? I should probably get her to a vet. My friend that works with rats in a lab says she's got an oddly shaped skull (in addition to the normal dumbo differences) and maybe she's got sinus issues because of it.

Anyway, that's her, she's my himi girl, she's very sweet, and usually very calm, but sometimes she just won't stop squirming & wriggling. :roll:


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Awww, she's _adorable_! Is that the average size of a full-grown female?


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, she's sooo gorgeous! =D


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

I think she's a little larger than average, but I'm not sure, I haven't been around too many females. She's about as big as the larger of the males I used to have.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I was about to say, she is a very long large like female!
:]

She is cute.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, Olivia is so pretty!


----------

